# Sharing directv between two rooms wirelessly???



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

Hey guys. I want to share one of my directv receivers between 2 rooms. They can watch the same thing and I dont have to use the remote in the other room either. I am just trying to do this without a splitter and running more wiring. 

Is there a cheap way to do this with wireless? I can use RF coax or composite. 

Thanks!!!


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

I use something between my home office and kitchen made my x10. Just google "transmit tv between rooms" and You'll find a lot like it. Whole thing cost me $50. It works okay. Only okay. My microwave interfears with it, though.


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Here's what I have: http://www.x10.com/products/vk54a_sp_lr_ps69.html


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

Capmeister said:


> Here's what I have: http://www.x10.com/products/vk54a_sp_lr_ps69.html


Thanks. I dont need anything special. Its just for my kid to watch cartoons. Did you buy it at a chain store or off the internet?


----------



## Capmeister (Sep 16, 2003)

Got it off the internet. They have more expensive versions out there that use a different frequency so that wireless routers and such don't interfere as much. My wireless router sits between the two tv's, so I feet some sound crackling. YMMV. 

Still, it does what I need. I'm able to watch TV in the kitchen when making dinner.


----------



## vettegofast (Dec 23, 2005)

Capmeister said:


> Got it off the internet. They have more expensive versions out there that use a different frequency so that wireless routers and such don't interfere as much. My wireless router sits between the two tv's, so I feet some sound crackling. YMMV.
> 
> Still, it does what I need. I'm able to watch TV in the kitchen when making dinner.


Yup, thats all i need. Thanks.


----------



## c152driver (Jan 21, 2007)

I used to use the X-10 unit mentioned but I was getting a lot of interference. The 2.4 ghz is pretty crowded (microwaves, cordless phones, wi-fi, etc.)

I switched to this:
http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/330515-REG/RF_Link_AVS5811_AVS_5811_5_8_GHz_Wireless.html

It's more expensive, but it operates on the less crowded 5.8ghz band. I get much less interference.


----------



## Nick (Apr 23, 2002)

This newer 2.4 gHz video sender (www.x10videosender.com/) also returns the IR remote control signal.


----------

